# Freedom Pens



## blmac5 (Nov 12, 2012)

A batch of pens to be sent to Freedom Pens for the upcoming holiday season. Woods include maple, oak, poplar, and mahogany. Our turning club held a turn a thon this past weekend for Veterans Day and over 300 pens were turned.
Lets keep our servicemen and women in our thoughts as the holiday season approaches.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## JimH (Nov 12, 2012)

Keep up the great work.Our service men and woman deserve it and more.


----------

